# EVO Nav ID6 need FSC for maps update?



## DJHakim (Feb 15, 2006)

When updating maps via USB for the EVO navigation with ID6, does one need to enter an FSC activation code?

Or does this setup have a lifetime FSC code built into the system?


----------



## DJHakim (Feb 15, 2006)

UPDATE: some have said that a "3-year" FSC activation code is in included in some Evo systems. Maybe BMW Genius can verify.


----------



## hhhhwwww (May 7, 2021)

DJHakim said:


> UPDATE: some have said that a "3-year" FSC activation code is in included in some Evo systems. Maybe BMW Genius can verify.


Did you update successfully?


----------

